# Grizzly Adams Star Dan Haggerty Dies at 74



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to never miss any of these shows, "The Life and Times of Grizzly Adams". I swear cancer seems to be really taking out a lot of celebrities over the last couple weeks.

http://www.tvguide.com/news/dan-haggerty-grizzly-adams-star-dies-at-74/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, saw him on American Pickers a year or so ago.....he looked kinda unhealthy then....cancer is more widespread than many folks realize....it touches every family....sometimes more than once.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PFOA's


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hate to hear that....always enjoyed Grizzly Adams.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Back in the late 70s, my dad grew a beard (he was retired by then) and he looked exactly like Grizzly Adams. Became kind of a joke among family members.

Gary


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Was sorry to hear of his passing I enjoyed the tv series very much. Two stories about the real Grizzly Adams. personally I like the Wikipedia one better lol

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_%22Grizzly%22_Adams

http://grizzlyadams.com/the-real-story


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I liked the movie and the TV show. From all accounts Haggerty was a good man.


----------

